# forecourse (ship)



## J. Fantasma

"There was the sound of a cannon shot, and a neat round hole was punched in the ship's forecourse".

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## cisco795

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/forecourse


----------



## Arrius

Nos ha dado dos versiones: *forecourt *y* forecourse*. La primera significa _la entrada o terraza de un hotel_, o_ la parte delantera de una estación de gasolina_, y la segunda no existe que yo sepa. Lo que quieres decir es probablemente* forecastle* que se escribe f*o'c's'le* en la mayoría de los casos, y se pronuncia /*fo:k*səl/, que quiere decir _castillo de proa_ o _camerote de la tripulación._
_No había visto la definición proporcionada por_ *cisco 795,* forecouse. una vela_, que parece ser la buena._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El Webster remite de 'forecourse' a 'foresail, la define y remite de nuevo a la ilustración de 'sail'. En términos muy poco marineros, yo diría que es la vela cuadrada más baja del palo mayor, que creo que viene siendo lo mismo que la definición que nos da la página de cisco795.


----------



## turi

Esta es la "forecourse" sail".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Cubanboy

Trabajo en la esfera marítima y naval y ese término lo traduzco como:


vela trinquete (o vela de trinquete).


----------



## J. Fantasma

¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cubanboy said:


> Trabajo en la esfera marítima y naval y ese término lo traduzco como:
> 
> 
> vela trinquete (o vela de trinquete).



Efectivamente, es la vela trinquete. Me equivoqué al decir palo mayor. Es la vela cuadrada más baja del palo trinquete, que puede llevar por encima el velacho alto, el velacho bajo y el juanete. 
Los ingleses, con su habitual sentido práctico, anteponen 'fore' a todas las velas del palo trinquete; de abajo a arriba foresail, 
fore-topsail, fore-topgallant sail, fore-royal y fore-skysail.
No hay como tener a un experto, Cubanboy, y las ilustraciones del Webster y de un libro español para patrones de barco velero para saber de velas o de lo que sea .


----------



## speedier

Just for completeness, the fore course is shown as No. 5 in this link, with an explanation as under: http://sailing-ships.oktett.net/square-rigging.html

A square sail is named after the mast on which it is rigged. The sail on a _lower mast_ is called the _course_; thus the sail of the _lower mast_ of the _fore mast_ (the _fore lower mast_) is called the _*fore course*_.


----------



## turi

Very interesting information, thanks speedier!

Saludos, t.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No hay como tener a un experto, Cubanboy, y las ilustraciones del Webster y de un libro español para patrones de barco velero para saber de velas o de lo que sea .



Corrijo: No hay como tener dos expertos, Speedier y Cuban boy.....

Muchas gracias, Speedier. He guardado la referencia que nos das, que resuelve cualquier duda sobre 'sailing ships'.


----------

